# Monster Rod Holder



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I just ordered some of these fro my boat to try out this year. Got 2 double action 0/33 rod holders and 2 double action 33/45 rod holders. Doc I know you use these on your boat, how well do they compare to other brands on the market, attwood, driftmaster, etc... I have made a few setups on the boat to position the holders. Anyone have any insight on these rod holders?

Placement of a rod spreader:



















I also purchased a few gunwale oarlocks to try this method:


----------



## Katfishkevin1 (Feb 5, 2012)

In my opinion they are the best. I have 12 of the 0/33 on two boats.


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

These rod holders are awesome. You will not be disappointed with them. You will have one problem with them though..................your gonna want more once you give them a try.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great rod holder. I have 12 on my boat and my tournament partner has 16 on his boat.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

I have 11 on my boat no need to try any thing else


----------

